# Deva (Cheshire County Asylum), Chester. April 09



## sqwasher

Deva Asylum lies in the grounds of the Countess Of Chester Hospital in Chester, the Asylum was built in 1827 and opened in 1829. Its original name was The Cheshire County Lunatic Asylum. The Asylum changed its name over the years and was renamed ‘Deva’ in 1953 until 1984 when it was changed to ‘The Countess Of Chester’ the name which the hospital still goes by.
The main hospital itself is still active but the Asylum is completely derelict. Originally the Asylum was meant to house up to 500 patients but over the years it expanded until it could house over 1500 patients.
The Asylum eventually closed in 1991 and since then has been completely derelict. Development and demolition work is currently underway and the site of the former staff homes and social club were converted to the new mental health unit in 2005 .

Deva Deva finally got to see this little gem-very little damage compared to other asylums we've visited!

Photo time....some externals first
Sneaking up from behind!






The water tower & chimney from the maintenance yard





Looking out of the water tower across the roofs





One of the inner courtyards





Moving inside & water tower view





Empty wards, most with their curtains still hung in place





Streaming sunlight






If you don't like corridor porn then look away NOW! 





Ward signs





Classic split corridor!





Outside the Beauticians





A long dark corridor





A much lighter one!





Other areas of the asylum starting with a messy supply room





Kitchen





No visit would be complete without seeing the Hazard room! 





Some random shots to finish today...

Oxygen mask





Switches





mmm tasteful wallpaper...





This trolley has moved quite a bit since we saw it!





Files? Reminds me of Chapel A!





They're playing our tune-time to depart.





 Cheers if you made it this far....full flickr set here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sqwasher/sets/72157621690376917/​


----------



## freebird

*Deva (Cheshire County Asylum) Chester. April 09*

Throughout our day at Deva we travelled around quietly evading a group of teenagers who were convinced that someone was ‘invading’ their territory but just couldn’t find us. Frequently we heard them rush past nearby talking in to their mobiles telling their friends the areas they had checked. They never even caught a glimpse! 
Here are my pics from our thrilling day of playing cat and mouse! 


























The Hazard Room.





The radio room





A reflection shot from inside the radio room.










Confidential Files?








































The Labs





























Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## klempner69

Really good set of pics both Sqwashers...another one on my to-do list.


----------



## phill.d

Top notch trip by you two there!
Pics are spot on as usual.

Nice one guys!


----------



## JEP27

Great pics. Enjoyed that. Well done both.

Jane


----------



## Pete

This hospital was actually only called 'Deva' for around 10 years (c.1955-65) after which time it became the 'West Cheshire hospital'. The West Cheshire continued to be the actual name of the hospital right up to closure, even though the surrounding site became the Countess of Chester as it was separately managed. 

Pete


----------



## lemonheart

Just stumbled across this website and I am all excited. We are currently in post production of a small budget horror film and this is perfect. Does anyone know
a) is it still owned by the Countess
b) has there been much building work to it or is it still in a nice derelict state.
Awesome pictures!!!!!


----------



## ImmortalShadow

lemonheart said:


> b) has there been much building work to it or is it still in a nice derelict state.


I'd also like to know the answer to this, as back in October last year, me, Apopcalyptic, ekp09 and KingofDerby went to go and explore it but there were workmen infront of it so we had to go elsewhere.

Does anyone know if the workmen still there?


----------



## foopy

I believe it is now almost completely demolished


----------



## sqwasher

A lot is demo'd but some parts remain-although this is getting less & less as time moves on! 
Lemonheart-i don't think the duchess ever owned it!


----------



## meggiest63

*Deva (Cheshire County Asylum), Chester*

[




QUOTE=freebird;128660]Throughout our day at Deva we travelled around quietly evading a group of teenagers who were convinced that someone was ‘invading’ their territory but just couldn’t find us. Frequently we heard them rush past nearby talking in to their mobiles telling their friends the areas they had checked. They never even caught a glimpse! 
Here are my pics from our thrilling day of playing cat and mouse! 


















hiya i am new here , can u tell me how to contact this place or can u just turn up , thanks












The Hazard Room.





The radio room





A reflection shot from inside the radio room.










Confidential Files?








































The Labs





























Thanks for looking! ​[/QUOTE]


----------



## meggiest63

*Deva (Cheshire County Asylum), Chester*

hiya i am new here , hello to everyone, i was hoping for yr help, i was wondering who to contact about this place , or can u just go, thanks


----------

